# Here's a good alternative to beanie box



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.partycity.com/product/clear+plastic+scalloped+container+6in.do

Hold more water than a beanie and its only 0.99 each =D (go to the store and save on shipping lol =D)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Nice! How much water do they hold? How are you heating these?


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

i'm going to put a heating pad under it. I am testing it with another one right now just incase. They hold slightly more than a beanie. There are bigger ones for sale at party city, those are 1.99. 

The two fish in there right now is in quarantine, i just got them today =D


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

What's the width, height, and depth?


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

I think I'll need to get some! The closes Party City isn't far and the store right next to it is Petco... :lol:


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

this one is 6 inches tall, 3x4 on the bottom and 5x4 on the top. there are some that are bigger for 1.99 i think those are 7 inches tall and one inch longer and wider.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

so i was water changing, apparentely these holds about half a gallon


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

I thought they held .8 gallons :/ Maybe my math is off


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

oh you are probably right, lol I was quessing from how much i poured in, which is why i said about, lol


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Well. As long as it does its job which is to hold fish+water then I'm fine with it


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah I'm down with these too! Good for jarring young males!


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

lol I had an air pump running, so i thought might as well filter the candy containers too. I DIY a filter with some scraps =D


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Creative!!!! I may need to make a DIY mini filter as well!!!


----------



## Fourthwind (Jan 28, 2015)

Looks pretty good! Since I cater, I get the 32 ounce clear catering cups with lids at my wholesale supply. About 20 cents a piece. Was planning on using those in a heated water tub on the top of my rack to keep them warm. Got a few months before I need to worry about it though 

Like the DIY filter!


----------

